# new articles



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone here have old road and tracks, car and drivers or motor trends. With ur coupes in them even coupe gts. 
Looking to start collection.
Jeff


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: new articles (jdelaney)*

I have some (few) online.


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: new articles (WAUOla)*

How do i view or obtain them.Thx
Jeff


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: new articles (jdelaney)*

Click the link in my signature, enter the IE page and then articles.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: new articles (WAUOla)*

There's a book that's been out for a while called 
Audi Quattro Gold Portfolio.
It's a collection of magazine road tests from Britain, and the US from 1980-1991.
As well as rallying, model introductions, long term reports,buying used, technical data, specifications etc.etc.

Great book.
Great read.











_Modified by Sepp at 7:26 AM 10-3-2009_


----------

